# Getting a mule?



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

I'm no mule expert but I'm quite certain they need a specific set of tack including breech straps for the saddle to prevent the saddle from slipping since they haven't got withers. 

I'm curious to find out if most mules have the tendency to be standoffish as all of the mules I've met seem to be but I'm sure it varies.


----------



## Speed Racer

If I ever get the chance, I'm going to buy a riding mule. I've always wanted a long ears.

They're more sure footed than horses, but they do have to be trained differently. You can't FORCE a mule to do anything, they need to be convinced it's a good idea.

They're very loyal to their owners, but do tend to be rather cool to people they don't know.


----------



## HorseMom1025

My BFF had a riding mule and she LOVED him. However, her first boy was very green and didn't work out. She now rides a mammoth donkey and he is awesome! When Gram gets scared, he freezes in place. Much safer than a spooky horse 

Find a good donkey/mule breeder/trainer who can guide you to a selecting a nice bombproof experienced riding animal. If you're in Texas, I can give you a name...it's when my BFF got her donkey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ParaIndy

I don't know about mules, but I have a donkey who is a very sweet boy. And I agree, you can not force a donkey/mule to do anything. They can make very good partners IF you spend time with them and build a strong relationship. My donkey was bred and raised by my grandma and she had him for 19 years before I got him. They have such a strong relationship that even if she has not seen him for a few months, he will come to her when she calls and he won't come to me! And I love their ears.


----------



## G8tdh0rse

I have my first mule and they are different to train. It has been a learning process though.


----------



## shandasue

i haven't owned one yet but been around them, my thoughts are to look at about 100 mules before you buy, and try to get a trial period before you decide. when there good there good but if there bad there horrable. i was always against them untill about a year ago, i dont know what changed to mind but my mare is bred to a donkey! i can't wait till next summer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

I have always wanted a mule. I don't know what it is, but I love them. I had a friend who used to event her mule and they were a great team. Her mule was so brave and solid. I loved watching them go cross country. And he was devoted to her, it was adorable. 

Ever since then I have had my eyes and ears peeled for a nice mule.


----------



## Customcanines

Someone just posted a link to an ad for what sounded like a perfect mule under umbest horse ads" on this forum. He sounds like a wonder mule!!


----------



## princessfluffybritches

This is Buttercup. She's out of my TWH. My barn owner has her for sale. I just can't keep her and her mother ridden. I hope eventually she'll find a good home.


----------



## tinyliny

She's beautiful!


----------



## QOS

I have ran into people on the trails with mules and they LOVED them. One lady ran endurance on her mule...I think her name was Sugar! Nice well behaved mule. Saw a man on a mule up at Ebenezer last month. Again, great looking animal and well behaved.

We rode at Kisatchie National Forest last year and a Mr. Weber was riding a little 3 year old gaited mule. I rode with him twice that weekend and that little mule was THE BOMB. Calm cool and collected and of course tough as a boot!!


----------



## princessfluffybritches

Ebenezer sounds like a good name for a mule, LOL


----------



## jaimeb

I just bought a mule,and I love her! Mules are very sure footed, and I would take my mule out into the mountains any day over my horse. Unlike horses, mule think over a situation rather than react. So it's very rare for a mule to spook, instead they will stop and think it over. You can't force a mule to do anything, you have to teach them and convince them it's a good idea. But mules are very willing and loyal to somebody that they trust. I hope this helps!


----------



## Zexious

^Haha, that's a perfect description. I love it xD


----------



## amp23

I work with 2 mules and personally, they aren't my favorites. It may have just been former training issues, but they're pushy and extremely stubborn. It can be very hard for us to do simple things with them, such as move them over in their stalls or pick up their feet if they don't want to do it.

They are definitely nice and slow and sure footed though. They don't have any "personal space" issues with other horses, aren't spooky, and are generally very safe.


----------



## TessaMay

Mules are great! My neighbors growing up had mules, some of which I rode and others I just worked with around the barn. The mare I leased from them even had a mule baby as her first. Just like horses, they all have their own personalities and things that they are better at. I have known mules who were very hot and hard to handle and ones that are very steady, but light and easy. As someone said already, they tend to stop and think about things if they are scared, rather than spook. Once they decide that it is safe they will continue on, but if they are really convinced that there is danger, you are not going to get them to budge. Luckily, they are smarter than horses so you can usually trust their judgment :wink: 

As far as riding differently, I haven't noticed much difference. I'm sure training is different, but one that is already trained generally responds to the same signals as a horse. I have heard that sometimes they cannot be trained to back however, but I think that depends on the mule. 

This is me on one of my neighbor's mules back in high school. Rachel was my favorite mule to ride


----------



## smrobs

I have ridden/helped train a grand total of 3 mules (one draft and 2 QH size). Once they are trained, they are some of the most trustworthy and reliable mounts to be found. Training them, however, can be quite an ordeal unless you've got a ton of experience with them.

If you want a mule, go out and find one that's broke. Once they get to that point, they are really no different than riding a horse as far as a willingness standpoint. Of course, saddle fitting is an issue because most mules have a donkey's flat back and a regular horse saddle will slip and slide all over the place, causing the need for a britchin or a crupper and sometimes a breast collar too. 

Be warned though, a good riding mule will often cost 2-3 times as much as his equine counterpart with identical training/temperament, especially if mules are not common to your area.


----------

